# this would be bad ass



## kody888 (Jan 20, 2004)

this would be bad ass







if anyone put's a genne pig or somekind of bigger animal then a rat or somtin, and film and put it on the site. iv already seen all the other ones from this place and i want to see some more so if u gus have any like i described post it here.


----------



## the swarm (Dec 5, 2003)

my 11 reds are 5 months old and they ate there first mouse at first they were chicken shits about it so i let the mouse swim around for about an hour after i came back in the room all that was left was half its skull i could just make out the back teeth i was surprised there was barely any hair in the tank but then next day holy, there were a lot of shits and they were all hairry ones


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

yah it would be cool but seriously cruel to put something that big in there cause it owuld take to long for it to be killed , like a mouse or something takes like 1 minute to gett eaten but a guinea pig the p's would get full and leave it to suffer like wut they do sometimes with feeders.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

My piranhas are bad ass, they eat pellets.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

My P' s took down a mouse in bout 15-20 Seconds
when they were small (2 in.)

*camotekid:* I was excited last night, I fed my P's Pellets
and they ate a few, Not alot, but a few. Of to a good start!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> *camotekid:* I was excited last night, I fed my P's Pellets
> and they ate a few, Not alot, but a few. Of to a good start!


 Definitely a very good start and its very nice to know that they bothered to take some few bites. Its really enjoying if our piranhas would discover the variety of diet as our senior members would always reiterate in the past threads.

Goodluck to you Gordeez!


----------



## pauliewalnuts (Jan 12, 2004)

so u want them to eat a variety of various things...pellets, feeders, etc.??

josh


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

pauliewalnuts said:


> so u want them to eat a variety of various things...pellets, feeders, etc.??
> 
> josh


 As with humans: variety is the spice of life.

Feed your piranha's with moderation - no need to grow those big fat tummies you sometimes see: a healthy piranha is thick and muscular, but not fat and sluggish.

Also, offer as many different types of food as they are willing to accept (shrimp, fish fillet, smelt, mussles, chicken, beef heart, clean feeders, pellets, etc. etc.)

*_Moved to Feeding and Nutrition_*


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

seems like theyll eat anything as long as you use good judgement


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Yes feed them alot of differant things but use judgment!!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

my piranhas have feeding frenzy's over pellets man, they never really attack beefheart, krill or anything else except pellets


----------



## pauliewalnuts (Jan 12, 2004)

i dont have any p's yet...but that is what i am concerned about...if i were to give them pellets, is it possible that they would get hooked on them and become pansies and not be aggressive or eat other fish?

thanks

josh


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> my piranhas have feeding frenzy's over pellets man


 Same here - for some reason my reds are most competitive when I feed mine algae pellets.
When feeding other stuff, they all line up nicely and take a piece one after another, but when they have a pellet-dinner, they all go nuts...


----------



## Jimmyhf6 (Sep 13, 2003)

not trying to show off but my rbps eat flakes try and beat that i no its not alot to be bragging but hey


----------



## kody888 (Jan 20, 2004)

damn people sense when did i talk about nutrition if u guys arnt reading the top and just goin to look to see that last five things that people read dont post here.

all i was asken is if anyone had any videos of some piranhas eating a big animal i dont know have the pellets got in there


----------

